# Police: Man Plasters Lewd Photos Of Self On Car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Man Arrested At Dunkin' Donuts_

*FRAMINGHAM, Mass. -- *A Medway man was arrested Thursday after police said he showed lewd photos of himself to a woman outside an Ashland pharmacy.

NewsCenter 5's Shiba Russell reported that last week a woman walking out of the Brooks Pharmacy on Route 135 in Ashland told police that a man plastered an obscene photo of himself on a car window. She wrote down his license plate number and called police.

Police tracked the plate to Theodore Rufo, but the address was outdated.

Ashland police said Rufo could be the same man wanted for dropping lewd photos wrapped in pantyhose on car seats. For two years, police could not identify the man because the photo was cropped at the head.

Police said their break came on Thursday when Rufo allegedly tried to steal an air conditioner from a store in Ashland. Police said he drove off toward Holliston. Witnesses noted the car's license plate number, and it was traced to Rufo.

Holliston police Sgt. Mark Lewis said he knew Rufo has a caffeine addiction and drinks up to 25 cups of coffee a day. Lewis went to the local Dunkin' Donuts, where he found Rufo and arrested him.

Rufo had worked in the maintenance department at the Fay School in Southborough, but he's been suspended indefinitely.

Rufo is free on $500 bail. He's due back in Framingham District Court in two weeks.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> Holliston police Sgt. Mark Lewis said he knew Rufo has a caffeine addiction and drinks up to 25 cups of coffee a day. Lewis went to the local Dunkin' Donuts, where he found Rufo and arrested him.


Thats funny! And I though I had a coffee problem!


----------

